# Terrorists Slit Throats of Three Afghan Generals In Hospital Attack



## shah1398

*Terrorists Slit Throats of Three Generals In Hospital Attack*






During the Babrak Karmal government, Askaryar was jailed and in the Mohammad Najibullah Ahmadzai presidency, he was sentenced to death, but was rescued.
*
Terrorist slit the throats of at least three bed-ridden generals in their attack on Kabul’s Sardar Mohammad Daud hospital last week.*

One of the men who had his throat cut, was General Daud Askaryar, a competent General of the Ministry of Interior. He had been the in the hospital for a month prior to the attack. The other two murdered senior officers were generals of the Ministry of Defense.

Askaryar carried out many duties in the past 42 years of his services in military departments. He commanded the Herat border brigade and served in law management. He was head of the Nimroze province firefighting department and commander of the police academy and chief supply officer for interior ministry.

During the Babrak Karmal government, Askaryar was jailed and in the Mohammad Najibullah Ahmadzai presidency, he was sentenced to death, but was rescued.

Askaryar’s sons who survived the terrorist attack on hospital said the first terrorist who fired on hospital personnel and patients in the fourth floor, was a doctor who used to check patients.

“A man in military uniform with doctor’s white clothing over had a gun to his shoulder when he came to us. When the door of a room opened, he started firing on patients,” said Mohammad Nasim Askaryar, son of General Askaryar.

“A big man come and fired on us and an girl of eight or nine years was killed,” said Mozmel, Askaryar’s son.

Mozmel is suffered mentally after seeing the attack and says that images of the dead and injured people are still before his eyes and he cannot forget the scene.

“They took us to a room where there was lots of blood, injured and killed people. It was a very bad situation,” he added.

People rescued of the attack, said terrorists were reporting to some other people about their killings.

“They were talking on phones in the Pashto language and were reporting that they had killed three or four people,” Mohammad Nasim said.

Abdul Fatah has lost his brother and nephew in the attack and found his nephew’s body one day after the attack. His nephew, along with five others, were killed by grenade inside the elevator.

“They are not Muslim, they are not human. They are savages,” he said.

Ministry of Defense (MoD) have said some people from inside the hospital helped the terrorists and stressed that the attack was masterminded in one of the neighboring countries.

“Terrorists had masterminded the attack in a neighboring countries,” Mohammad Radmanesh, MoD spokesperson said.

The deadly attack has claimed lives of more than 50 people and has injured more than 100 others.

Former government officials and Afghanistan citizens have accuse the defense minister and chief of army staff of being directly involved in the attack.

http://www.tolonews.com/afghanistan/terrorists-slit-throats-three-generals-hospital-attack


----------



## shah1398

shah1398 said:


> Terrorist slit the throats of at least three bed-ridden generals in their attack on Kabul’s Sardar Mohammad Daud hospital last week.



Its been manifested here that to what stoop levels these butchers can go. Totally disgusting act and we condemn it at all levels. This incident should be an eye opener for Kabul as rather than pointing fingers at Pakistan for everything on behest of its new master, its better to join hands with Islamabad as get rid of these goons till its too late. Time is fast running out.


----------



## Indika

Seems it was a very clinical and targeted operation. Why attack only the military hospital when it is heavily guarded but not other soft targets?
Not an ISIS operation seems proxy wars are going out of control and will escalate further.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

Indika said:


> Seems it was a very clinical and targeted operation. Why attack only the military hospital when it is heavily guarded but not other soft targets?
> Not an ISIS operation seems proxy wars are going out of control and will escalate further.



Things out there had become so messy that U never know whether its a power struggle, done by talis or whatsoever but good thing for bad guys is that they have got lots of groups/punching bags who r eager to claim the responsibility but Kabul always points eastwards as was case even during last incident which took lives of UAE ppl and the device made its way to a Sofa set in a heavily guarded and scanned compound while surprisingly the guy who was in-charge of who security vanished just a few minutes ago from the scene and showed up later on and directly blaming Islamabad as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ABCharlie

Kin janwaron mein phas gaye hum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hassan Guy

Sad.


----------



## YeBeWarned

ISIS is growing right under the USA .. Shame on them , and they are busy in blaming others for their failures and attacking Pakistan tribal areas yet TTP and Jamat-ul-ahrar leadership roaming free in Afghanistan, its very high time Russia , China and Pakistan create a joint Alliance to take care of these creatures in Afghanistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

shah1398 said:


> Its been manifested here that to what stoop levels these butchers can go. Totally disgusting act and we condemn it at all levels. This incident should be an eye opener for Kabul as *rather than pointing fingers at Pakistan for everything on behest of its new master*, its better to join hands with Islamabad as get rid of these goons till its too late. Time is fast running out.




_“Terrorists had masterminded the attack in a neighboring countries,” Mohammad Radmanesh, MoD spokesperson said._
_
_
These morons will never learn. IS claiming the responsibility of this attack doesnt mean anythnig to these lieing b@stards. India wants to fight Pakistan till the last Afghan, Afghans themselves are well on the way for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Menace2Society

I thought they were told to plant more trees instead of ?


----------



## BATMAN

Sounds more like Indian brain at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Djinn

BATMAN said:


> Sounds more like Indian brain at work.


I doubt that, why would Indians kill one of their own. The problem with Afghan state set up is, it's built entirely on fault lines and may never work, even if NATO sticks around for a century. Giving the reigns of power in the hands of a minority is bound to keep all factions at odds and incidents like this will continue to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Usa's failure indeed .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan mehmud

shah1398 said:


> Ministry of Defense (MoD) have said some people from inside the hospital helped the terrorists and stressed that the attack was masterminded in one of the neighboring countries


But India is not neighboring country..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bouncer

So people doing "jihad" have so far attacked children studying in schools, sick and elderly in hospitals. Daesh is growing right under the nose of US/NATO forces and they are unable to stop it. Yet it is easy for them and Afghan puppet government to blame all of their failures on Pakistan. 

May Allah protect the innocents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## !eon

Indika said:


> Seems it was a very clinical and targeted operation. Why attack only the military hospital when it is heavily guarded but not other soft targets?
> Not an ISIS operation seems proxy wars are going out of control and will escalate further.


That's why Indian Army deployment in Afghanistan is only solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## S.Y.A

Indika said:


> Not an ISIS operation seems proxy wars are going out of control and will escalate further.


not proxy war either, read the last two lines of the news article.



> Former government officials and Afghanistan citizens have accuse the defense minister and chief of army staff of being directly involved in the attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SilentSpeaker

When will afghan govt learn that blaming Pak will not change the situation in Afghanistan. Their incapability and short comings can't be addressed with blame games anymore. ISIS is totally operational in Afghanistani soil and Kabul Govt is simply doing nothing to control them. 
Afghan govt is just a bunch of lairs, thugs and puppets, so the only way Pakistan/Russia/China can stop ISIS from entering their borders is arming Afghan Taliban.


----------



## zubair_chachar

Indika said:


> Seems it was a very clinical and targeted operation. Why attack only the military hospital when it is heavily guarded but not other soft targets?
> Not an ISIS operation seems proxy wars are going out of control and will escalate further.



you are right , India is now special child of America and learn tactics how to realize afghan that Pakistan is behind all this...


----------



## friendly_troll96

BATMAN said:


> Sounds more like Indian brain at work.


exactly. to put blame on pak.


----------



## ADIL SHERDIL

This incident is so shocking and outrageous that i can never explain it in words. Killing people who are in hospital is barbarian act and if they are warriors then why dont they act like one. Silting throat and burning prisoners has became a real tool for scaring people. This fallen general has spent 42 year serving his country he must be quite old and he deserved much better end than this.
Blaming Pakistan has become more of a habit of both India and Afghanistan we all should work together to eliminate this threat of tali and ISIS. how long do you think it will take them to attack all three? We have to remember one thing that ISIS and Taliban are mutual enemy of all three countries so we should keep aside our issue aside and eliminate them rather than blaming each other. At the end of the day they all are taking more advantage of our situation.


----------



## Mumm-Ra

Unfortunate incident.


----------



## AliMentosMoziilla

Starlord said:


> ISIS is growing right under the USA .. Shame on them , and they are busy in blaming others for their failures and attacking Pakistan tribal areas yet TTP and Jamat-ul-ahrar leadership roaming free in Afghanistan, its very high time Russia , China and Pakistan create a joint Alliance to take care of these creatures in Afghanistan..


 I agree with you. 



BATMAN said:


> Sounds more like Indian brain at work.


It can be US brain at work trying to invade whole country with his soldiers.


----------



## Zarvan

Menace2Society said:


> I thought they were told to plant more trees instead of ?


It was ISIS not Afghan Taliban

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MystryMan

shah1398 said:


> Things out there had become so messy that U never know whether its a power struggle, done by talis or whatsoever but good thing for bad guys is that they have got lots of groups/punching bags who r eager to claim the responsibility but Kabul always points eastwards as was case even during last incident which took lives of UAE ppl and the device made its way to a Sofa set in a heavily guarded and scanned compound while surprisingly the guy who was in-charge of who security vanished just a few minutes ago from the scene and showed up later on and directly blaming Islamabad as usual.






Djinn said:


> I doubt that, why would Indians kill one of their own. The problem with Afghan state set up is, it's built entirely on fault lines and may never work, even if NATO sticks around for a century. Giving the reigns of power in the hands of a minority is bound to keep all factions at odds and incidents like this will continue to happen.





SilentSpeaker said:


> When will afghan govt learn that blaming Pak will not change the situation in Afghanistan. Their incapability and short comings can't be addressed with blame games anymore. ISIS is totally operational in Afghanistani soil and Kabul Govt is simply doing nothing to control them.
> Afghan govt is just a bunch of lairs, thugs and puppets, so the only way Pakistan/Russia/China can stop ISIS from entering their borders is arming Afghan Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

shah1398 said:


> “They were talking on phones in the Pashto language and were reporting that they had killed three or four people,”



and we got publicity at free of cost..

Pakistan is everywhere, Pakistan is omnipresent.


----------



## Zen0

Paid proxy terrorists destabilizing Afghanistan


----------



## TMA

Zen0 said:


> Paid proxy terrorists destabilizing Afghanistan


Just change Afghanistan to Pakistan and you have accurately described what is going in Pakistan.


----------



## Imtiaz New York

shah1398 said:


> Its been manifested here that to what stoop levels these butchers can go. Totally disgusting act and we condemn it at all levels. This incident should be an eye opener for Kabul as rather than pointing fingers at Pakistan for everything on behest of its new master, its better to join hands with Islamabad as get rid of these goons till its too late. Time is fast running out.


These northern alliance & their followers always blame Pakistan for their own crimes, those who sided with USSR & India during Afghan war killing afghans now ruling the country.
Let real afghans lead the country not the children's of Hindu's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

